
Study: Only 5% of Spanish Population has Covid-19 Antibodies [pdf] - microtherion
http://www.ciencia.gob.es/stfls/MICINN/Ministerio/FICHEROS/ENECOVID_Informe_preliminar_cierre_primera_ronda_13Mayo2020.pdf
======
computerphysics
We already knew it way before the study: mortality rate Covid-19 = 1.5%.
40.000 deaths. 100*40000/1.5 = 2.600.000 infected => 5% prevalence (Spain
population 47 million)

~~~
microtherion
Based on NYC mortality figures as a lower bound, I also thought the rate must
be in that neighborhood.

But there were influential dissenters, e.g. the infamous Stanford study a few
weeks ago estimating nearly 3% infected in Santa Clara County, or the Swedish
authorities’ conviction that 25-30% of the population in Stockholm is
infected.

This study seems to provide pretty strong evidence that those estimates were
too high... not that I expect it to change anyone’s mind at this point.

------
microtherion
Text only available in Spanish, unfortunately. But IMHO interesting because
with >60,000 participants, it may be the largest longitudinal study so far.

